# What's your Pokemon X/Y team?



## gabriursa (Oct 22, 2013)

so what is everyone's ingame/competitive team?

I'm in the process of making a competitive team but so far my team is

Delphox, Vaporeon, Gengar (Mega), Salamence, Machamp (I did have Pangoro but the Champ is so much better) and I have a filler for either Ferrothorn or Metagross.


----------



## Solid (Oct 22, 2013)

Glaceon lvl 100, Lunatone lvl 100, Xerneas lvl 100, Zygarde lvl 100, Raichu lvl 100, and Lucario (MEGA) lvl 100.


----------



## Micah (Oct 22, 2013)

Delphox, Greninja, Quilladin, Amaura, Tyrunt and Pangoro.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 22, 2013)

Goodra (replaced Aurorus)
Charizard (replaced Fletchinder)
Lucario
Chestnaugt
Slowking (replaced Lapras)
Florges


----------



## radical6 (Oct 23, 2013)

i dont battle other ppl bc i suck and my team probably sucks anyway

delphox (,
pangoro
sylveon
luxray
roserade
meowstic (female)

i mostly pick them on how adorable they are or if theyre my fave (luxray ahah,,)


----------



## Music_123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sylveon (lvl 100)
Togekiss (lvl 92)
Azumarill (lvl 83)
Gardevoir (lvl 82)
Xerneas (lvl 81)
Slurpuff (lvl 75)


----------



## oath2order (Oct 23, 2013)

Delphox (Cricket) - Level 47
Gogoat - Level 44
Pelipper - Level 41
Lucario (Todd) - Level 42
Helioptile - Level 36
Hawlucha - Level 35 (HM slave)


----------



## kite (Oct 23, 2013)

I just finished the story, so:
sylveon
greninja
doublade
salamence
blaziken

that's it. The rest are in the PC lol.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 23, 2013)

This is my current in-game team:
-Frogadier (Croakuroi)
-Charmeleon (Embroiler)
-Ralts (Lancelot)

This is my planned team:
-Greninja
-Charizard
-Gallade
-Sylveon
-Lucario
-Flygon


----------



## oath2order (Oct 23, 2013)

Also I'm not evolving Helioptile because it's too cute <3


----------



## Touko (Oct 23, 2013)

*Power Team:*

Vaporeon
Sylveon
Roserade
Mewtwo + Mega form
Zapdos
-Blank spot for any pokemon-

*Favorite Team:*

Flareon
Leafeon
Vaporeon
Sylveon
Roserade
Gardevoir

*Elemental Team:*

Blaziken/Charizard/Flareon
Roserade
Lapras/Vaporeon
Zapdos/Jolteon
Zygarde
-Blank spot for any pokemon-


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 23, 2013)

My current team I have, they?re all EV trained.
*Sylveon *(Sylpheon)
Mega *Gengar *(Tomoko)
Shiny *Gardevoir *(Nymph)
*Furfrou *(King)
*Absol *(Yukino)
*Garchomp *(Don?t have a nickname for her yet)


----------



## aetherene (Oct 23, 2013)

Venasaur, Gardevoir, Raichu, Greninja, Pigeot, and Blaziken.

I plan on replacing some with others. Definitely want Dragonite to replace Pigeot. I might try to get a Gengar, who will replace Venasaur. Idk what to replace Raichu with. Maybe just an HM slave. Haha.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 23, 2013)

My Hall of Fame team: Delphix (female named Chichi) lv. 83, Greninja (male) lv. 84, Simisage (male, named Monmi) lv. 78, Xereneas (named Sparkledust) lv. 73, Lucardio (male) lv. 77, Charizard (male, named Deviln) lv. 80

I felt my team was a bit overleveled for the Elite four, so I went easy on a few for more of a challenge. I actually did not expect the champion  to be who they were.

Now that I'm done with that, I might trade out some of my team to train others. How does a Halloween based team fit with Zoroark, Gengar, Gourgeist, Banette, and Noivern sound?


----------



## gabriursa (Oct 23, 2013)

Tbh I started X and won't be using the exp share, makes the game FAR too easy, I had level 45's before the 4th gym cos of it. Ridiculous.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 23, 2013)

Greninja
Delphox
Xerneas
Lucario
Raichu
Aurorus

Beat the elite 4 with them c:


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Oct 23, 2013)

gabriursa said:


> Tbh I started X and won't be using the exp share, makes the game FAR too easy, I had level 45's before the 4th gym cos of it. Ridiculous.



I haven't used it much, just for a few gyms, and my team is actually underleveled.


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 23, 2013)

First run: Greninja, Talonflame, Gogoat, Heliolisk, Tyrantrum, Sylveon.
Second (current) run: Chesnaught, Aegislash, Malamar, Clawitzer, Carbink, Goodra.

Both in-game teams.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2013)

My Pokemon X team (Completed Main-game 10/14 and post-game by today):

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 58

My completed Pokemon Y run (Still need to do the post-game now):

Chesnaught (Otter) level 66
(Mega) Blaziken level 65
Conkeldurr level 63
(Mega) Lucario (Aura) level 63
(Mega) Blastoise (Turtle) level 63
Bisharp (Pierce) level 53


----------

